# Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out now



## kaelinfamily

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13235109

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Below is a very sweet senior baby at the Shelby County Animal Shelter. With the shelter filling up faster than they can move them out and space is so limited, it has put a true concern on this older dog. He has given so much of his life to live the last of his days in the shelter is a tragedy. PLEASE HELP!</span>



















"Baron's dad was in tears when he left the shelter and with good reason. Baron had been his boy for 8 of the 9.5 years of his life. Baron had been a companion and friend and now he had to leave him behind.

Baron's dad lost his home. He had a family set up for Baron but at the last minute they backed out. This happened on the day that he was leaving town and could not take his big friend with him.

It took a couple of days for Baron to realize that the shelter was not HORRIBLE... it is not good but he has come along. What he knows now is that he is ready to leave.

Baron may not have a lot of years left in this world but what he has, he wants to share with someone who will love him. Can you be his someone?

Baron has been neutered, heartworm tested negative and fully vaccinated.


----------



## kaelinfamily

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>If you can help this sweet, gentle soul, please contact the shelter ASAP. Please don't wait for someone else to step up because they likely may not. You could be his only hope to live another day. 

Transport can be arranged.

Shelter contact:

Shelby County Animal Shelter
James Collins
266 Kentucky St.
Shelbyville, KY 40065
Phone: 502-633-0009
Fax: 502-647-9214
E-mail: [email protected]</span>


----------



## kaelinfamily

Just want to be sure that everyone notices:

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>*Baron has been neutered, heartworm tested negative and fully vaccinated.*</span>


----------



## ded37

Email I received from the Foster Coordinator at Shelby asking if BDBH could help:

"I met this big guy yesterday. He's gorgeous and he was very friendly with me. I didn't get him out of the run, but did pet him in the run. He is neutered, up to date on vaccines and heartworm tested. I can do further temperament testing if you all think that you can take him. He's a beautiful boy."


----------



## TANDB

OH, he's the "all grown up" version of the male we rescued from this shelter last year (who btw is an awesome dog)!!! I can contribute towards pull fee or adoption fee for an approved adoptor if someone has room!


----------



## sitstay

I would just like to add that these seniors are the absolute best! By far they are my favorite as fosters in my home. 
It might take a little longer to find them homes, but in my experience they tend to really stick with the new owner once they are placed. 
Three of my last five fosters have been over the age of 8 years, and they have all been real gems. 
Sheilah


----------



## wsumner26

He is gorgeous!! Can BDBH find room for him?


----------



## staxi2

any help?


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Someone please help this guy!! Do not let him die in this place!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

OMG, what a wonderful dog! Does anyone have space?


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

He needs help ASAP!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*








Please help him!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

very sad story for Baron. i hope someone can help him.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Please help him someone!!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

At 9 years old he's still got the best years of his life ahead of him. Surely somone wants a good old boy like him to keep them safe and warm on these cool Spring nights...


----------



## eadavis

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Rosa-it is good to see you posting and you are right about Baron-just needs a fresh start


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Cheryl~~in Kentucky
Please check your pms. Thanks!


----------



## kaelinfamily

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Thanks lakota. I emailed you.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Thank you Cheryl!!


----------



## RebelGSD

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Bump


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

He is not out of there yet..but I am hoping there may be help. Please keep him bumped until I know something.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

bump


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

bump


----------



## kaelinfamily

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## ncgsdmom

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Another bump for Baron.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Southern Cross GSD Rescue has committed to Baron.








Transport is being worked on. Thank you so much to Molly and all of Southern Cross!!


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Southern Cross committed to Baron several days ago. We have been working on transport for him. I just called the shelter this morning to get a good weight on Baron for transport. I was told they were contacted by the Mass. Humane Society yesterday and that they were transporting him to Mass. instead.
I can only hope there is something good for Baron there.


----------



## Myamom

*RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Date: Wed, 25 Mar 2009 08:59:58 -0700

Subject: Update Baron was returend last night: Shelby County Animal Shelter Shelbyville, KY Baron-URGENT - German Shepherd Dog


Baron was returned last night . The people who adopted him other dog did not like Baron. I feel bad for this little man that his life has been turned upside down. I called the shelter and they said that Baron is a very sweet boy. Please re post if you can. Thank you


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I just talked to James at the shelter. He said he was adopted to someone while he was out sick. Then the next day he was returned..now they are sending him to the Mass humane society. It was not Baron's fault why he was returned. Bless his heart..he just needs to get some place. Now he will be bounced more and who knows...more!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

This seems odd to me...doesn't Mass have strict laws on taking in out of state dogs?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

ok...looked it up (I'm so worried about this guy)...and unless things changed...he'll just have to be quarantined for 48 hours, have the proper health certs...and be examined by a vet? 

Importing Animals from Out of State for Shelter or Adoption, Emergency Order 1-AHO-05. Pursuant to c.129, s.2, Department of Agricultural Resources issued this order in May 2005 to regulate the importation of animals into Massachusetts from other states. According to the Guidance Document, Emergency Order AH – consists of 4 main requirements: 1. Registration of Facilities that deal with animals; 2. Isolation of Animals for 48 hours upon entering the Commonwealth; 3. Record-keeping that accurately and clearly indicates the health history of the animal and where it has been housed, transported and otherwise kept or where animal care is otherwise undertaken; and 4. Veterinary Examination prior to sale, adoption, fostering, etc.


----------



## Jax08

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Why is he being sent to Mass? Is there an adopter there? Or am I missing something?


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*



> Originally Posted By: Jax08Why is he being sent to Mass? Is there an adopter there? Or am I missing something?


He has a committed rescue here with a foster home. It all just makes no sense to me what so ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax08

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Me either!!


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

The foster home is in GA. I was working with the foster to set up transport (which I think we could have filled if given a week to do so) and then the shelter decided to send him to Mass.

The fact that he was adopted locally and returned is news to me.

I too do not understand why they want to send him to Mass with the quarantine laws when there is a foster HOME that is willing and able to take him.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

He is just going to continue to sit in a kennel for who knows how long!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I have been following this guy. He looks like such a sweetie! Does anyone have any pull with this shelter who could convince them that a foster home without quarantine is better for this old guy than quarantine + another shelter?


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I live in Mass... and do think it's odd he is coming up here. I would hate to see this boy sit anywhere either. If there is anything I can do... I will. If anyone has any ideas... wonder what rescue he is going to. I personally love the seniors!

Tanja


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Southern Cross is the rescue that is willing to take him.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Oh..and thanks for the help offer Tanja!


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Southern Cross is the rescue in GA. If he goes to Mass, it is my understanding he is not going to a rescue but a no kill shelter.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

He is not slated to go to a rescue...he is slated to go to the Mass humane society.


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I'll have to keep an eye on the petfinder list in Mass.... wonder which one.. most if not all are no-kill up here. 

Tanja


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Southern Cross called the shelter again and ask if Baron could please come to GA. James would not even get on the phone with them. I am at a loss as what to think! SC is a wonderful rescue and Baron would have had a wonderful foster home in GA.


----------



## kaelinfamily

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I have received several emails about Baron today. One said that he had been adopted and returned and needed rescue?? Then just a little while ago I got one saying he was safe and is going to a wonderful rescue??

Does anyone have any idea where this boy is going? Are they finally working with Southern Cross or are they still talking about sending him to Mass.?

This poor guy has got to be really confused.







I am emailing contacts in my area to see if I can find out what is going on with him.


----------



## kaelinfamily

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I received an email that Baron is going to a wonderful rescue??

Then I received a message about a transport. It lists Baron as a passenger going to 
Baypath Humane Society of Hopkinton, Inc
Location: Hopkinton , MA
Contact Person: Sue Bennison
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 508-740-1675
Website: http://www.baypathhumane.org


----------



## kaelinfamily

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

This is from their site:
Contact Information:
508.435.6938
PO Box 23
5 Rafferty Road
Hopkinton, MA 01748-0023

Can someone from Southern Cross call them and see if he is going to foster or their shelter building?


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

I just heard the transport Baron was to leave on failed! Does anyone know anything about it? I have tried calling the shelter. They said someone will call me back, but has yet to call!!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

oh my goodness, what a mess. Theres got to be a way we can get on the good side of James, or whoever else is in charge and see if they can work with us and find out whats going on here. Sounds like Southern Cross would be the best place for him...I too don't get the sending to MA with all their restrictions on bringing in dogs??? Any way I can help? If Southern Cross can take him I don't want to appeal to other rescues which would likely make matters worse???

I'm open to any feedback.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*



> Originally Posted By: kaelinfamilyThis is from their site:
> Contact Information:
> 508.435.6938
> PO Box 23
> 5 Rafferty Road
> Hopkinton, MA 01748-0023
> 
> Can someone from Southern Cross call them and see if he is going to foster or their shelter building?


Good idea, if Southern Cross rep could try calling that way we won't overwhelm them with calls.


----------



## lakota757

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Baron is now out of the shelter and on transport. He is on his way to the Mass humane society. Good luck Baron!


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Shelbyville, KY Baron M SENIOR O/S needs out n*

Wanda, thanks for your follow up. I'm just back into this one and looks like you did a great job amoungst chaos. I too, wish the boy the very best.


----------



## Jazy's mom

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Never mind, I should have finished reading before I posted.

I too hope for the best for Baron.


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Here is Baron... he did make it up here (Mass) Depending on my work schedule this weekend... maybe I'll take a ride to see him. 

http://www.baypathhumane.org/component/option,com_wrapper/Itemid,113/

Tanja


----------



## lakota757

*Re: RETURNED TO SHELTER!*

Good luck sweet Baron. I hope you find the best home there is!


----------

